# My spaghetti squash has sprouted seeds inside!



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I just bought a spaghetti squash today. It looked fine from the outside but when I cut it open all of the seeds have sprouted. Does this mean it's bad? Should I not use it?


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

I've had that happen before, and I ate the squash anyway, with no problems. That seems to happen to me a lot with apples, too, I don't know why.


----------

